# 2 pyr pups to good home



## ncgoats (Dec 9, 2007)

Western Kentucky - Two pyr mix pups to a good home. Females - five months old. One - light tan. One - tan w/dark muzzle. They have been with goats since birth. People-friendly and good natured. Email: [email protected] 
for more info


----------

